# My Valentino Locò Bag Review



## electricbluerita

Hi everyone,

I was unable to find a review for this bag anywhere, so I did a quick one. Please excuse the quality, as I filmed on the Photobooth app on my Macbook. But hopefully this will help you if you are considering purchasing.  *I am not a YouTuber at all, this is my first video. I filmed this video more for the Purse Forum than for YouTube haha. And I meant to say leather strap, not metal strap when referring to the strap inside of the bag! And excuse the amount of you-know's I said haha.




Love,
Rita


----------



## Tingeling

I just got this bag today in hot pink. I am totally in love


----------



## electricbluerita

Tingeling said:


> I just got this bag today in hot pink. I am totally in love



Congratulations!  That was the other color I was considering, but they did not have it in store at the time I went. Would love to see it if you'd like to share! It looks gorgeous online.


----------



## Tingeling

electricbluerita said:


> Congratulations!  That was the other color I was considering, but they did not have it in store at the time I went. Would love to see it if you'd like to share! It looks gorgeous online.



Thank you so much. Love the colour


----------



## electricbluerita

Tingeling said:


> Thank you so much. Love the colour



Indeed, what a wonderful pink!!


----------



## ILP

My new beauty in Rose Violet


----------

